# OpenElec



## Nils Hitze (26. Januar 2015)

Keine Frage in dem Sinne mehr ein Demo Post (auch um hier mal wieder Hallo zu sagen)

RPI Model A mit OpenElec (http://openelec.tv/) und WIFI Dongle am Fernseher in 3dgedrucktem Case.

Im Keller RPI Model B (Rasbian) mit einer 1 TB Platte für die Filme, als sftp gemounted auf dem OpenElec und Tada!

Instant Fernsehen mit Android Fernbedienung.

Das gesamte Album:
https://plus.google.com/u/0/+NilsHi...6108357990192512626&oid=113799277735885972934

Gehäuse von:
http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:307832

Gedruckt auf einem Printrbot Simple Metal:
http://3ddinge.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=54


----------

